# How and Where do you buy your beans?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*How and Where do you buy your beans?*​
Online from various UK roasters2041.67%Online from a UK roaster1122.92%Subscription from a UK roaster48.33%By phone / In person from the roaster510.42%Market Stall00.00%Local Cafe612.50%Supermarket00.00%Online from Overseas Roaster12.08%Direct from the farm00.00%Other (please post below)12.08%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With an ever growing selection of freshly roasted beans available I'm keen to find out how you buy your beans

If you buy from more than 1 source please choose the method that you use to buy the majority of your beans


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to just buy from Hasbean, I think initially I was pretty confused by all the cup profiles and what to choose, but as I've bought more I know more of what I like and have started to buy from Square mile and JGC too.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

(Other: either buy when I'm over there or have fresh beans sent over from the States)


----------



## GrumpyOldWesty (Dec 10, 2010)

Started off buying from several UK based coffee bean suppliers, but settled on one over 12 months ago that does a fortnightly promotional package. Works well for me, gives me lots of coffees I wouldn't buy normally plus building up a relationship/confidence in the coffee supplier, Must add as I have been relatively conservative in my choice of coffee and have found this the best way to get beyond my comfort zone

Peter


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I chose online from various, which is the majority of what I buy. But if I'm in the neighbourhood of Notes in London I'll always check what's on the shelf, and most likely come away with something.

Also, on the thankfully rare occasions that I run out of beans, there's a shop down the street that stocks Monmouth. They are not my favourite-tasting blend, and they don't put a roast date on the bag, but in a pinch they do fine.

And like 20Eyes, if I'm home in the US I'll typically come back with a bag or two from there. But I'm so pleased with the quality and variety of coffees available from UK roasters that I don't order anything shipped here from overseas.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm a fan of CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk

They usually roast the day they're sent out and their fortnightly offer of 4 bags for about £18 suites me fine. This lasts me about a month, when I receive them 3 go in the freezer immediately for later consumption.


----------



## shreder (Jul 24, 2011)

Caffe Gino Ltd - italian coffee supplier. I tasted Meseta Bar, Izzo Silver, Agust Natura Equa and LaBrasiliana Rosso. Now i'm waiting for Meseta D'Oro.


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

I use a few on line roasters. My favourite is Hasbean, Steve is very helpful and the beans are roasted and dispatched on the day of order with delivery next day. For stronger, more traditional espresso blends I use Pumphries, again roasted to order with a prompt dispatch. Sometimes I buy from James gourmet coffee. All very fresh and highly drinkable!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> I'm a fan of CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk
> 
> They usually roast the day they're sent out and their fortnightly offer of 4 bags for about £18 suites me fine. This lasts me about a month, when I receive them 3 go in the freezer immediately for later consumption.


chimp, sir, a bit of confusion on the point of freezing - Whilst opening the 250g bag, if it takes you on average a week to get through it - do you leave it in the freezer, or, after opening it do you leave it out, but seal it appropriately in air tight valve bags?

What I do is, once opened, I put the beans in a freezer - sealed - and dip in and out throughout the week. My friend says this is not a good idea because ice crystals get in to the coffee leading it to taste like FISH FINGERS!

sorry if my reply is confusing,

Kas


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html

Despite articles such as the one linked above, this is one of those topics that people will disagree on. I think that if your container is airtight, with very little air inside (i.e. you can expel it each time you close it), and you're quick to replace it in the freezer when you dip in, then freezing is ok. Grinding from frozen is, apparently, ok too (although I struggle with that concept).

However, if these conditions aren't met then there is indeed a risk of condensation, which would compromise the beans.

But kas, if you're getting through a 250g bag in a week then I'd say don't bother freezing that bag. It will be fine at room temperature for more than week.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I must admit, I used to freeze 3 bags and just get another one out as the last ran out. I thought this was keeping my coffee fresher for longer. But then I started to get a bit disillusioned with with taste towards the end of the month. So now I tend to just keep them in the cupboard. As I use about one a week they're all still very acceptable by the time I get to drinking them. I also keep them in airtight valve bags in an air tight box in the mean time. This is the best way to keep them tasting great I've found.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I do the same as you chimpsinties. Coffeebeanshop promo lasts me a month. I've always just kept my beans in the cupboard and always found them to be ok. I usually find the second and third bags to be the best as they've had time to degass but the fourth bag is always tasty enough.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah they can sometimes be a bit "gassy" at first. Do you always leave the Roasters Blend # til the last bag? I know I because I want the others to be at their best. The Roasters Blend is always tasty but you can't help get the feeling you're just drinking whatever mix of beans they had left at the end of the day.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Having just started on my path to coffee perfection I recently just purchased a bag of Lusty Glaze beans from Hands On Coffee, they're great beans and I got great customer service from them.

Other than that, I buy tins of Costa Coffee beans whenever I am near a Costa Coffee Shop, which can be a bit of a hassle, which is what gave me the idea of selling tins of Costa Coffee beans ( and pre-ground ) coffee online.

Obviously it would cost slightly more to have the beans delivered to your home than buying them yourself, however if you take into account the costs for bus, taxi or parking charges, as well as the fact that some people don't want to spend their time travelling to buy their beans or don't have a Costa Coffee near them it may be preferable for some.

I know many may scoff at using Costa Beans, and I'm sure there not as good as genuine freshly roasted beans from a specialist, but I still like them!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

no scoffing from me. When I suggest not using costa beans it's only because that's one way to get better results, but I'm all for folks aiming for less-than-perfect. The forum isn't just for speciality-grade coffee or top end equipment, i think it's about helping each other enjoy coffee in any form









(APART FROM F*%#^%G CIVET COFFEE!!!)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

chimpsinties said:


> Yeah they can sometimes be a bit "gassy" at first. Do you always leave the Roasters Blend # til the last bag? I know I because I want the others to be at their best. The Roasters Blend is always tasty but you can't help get the feeling you're just drinking whatever mix of beans they had left at the end of the day.


Hahaha! Yeah same as me. I've had one or two very nice blends from them but usually the single origin beans are my favourite. I'm a big fan of "Tiger Stripes" at the moment. Lovely looking pour and taste.


----------

